# Chọn chất liệu chảo chống dính loại nào tốt ?



## vietmom (11/5/18)

*Chất liệu chảo chống dính là yếu tố quan trọng nhất khi chọn mua chảo chống dính, tiêu chí quan trọng nhất là độ bền, thiết kế đẹp và mức giá cả. Các chất liệu kim loại làm chảo chống dính trên thị trường*

*Chảo chống dính hợp kim nhôm*
Hợp kim nhôm làm chảo chống dính không phải là thành phần nhôm nguyên khối mà sự kết hợp với các thành phần kim loại khác. Hợp kim nhôm có nhược điểm truyền nhiệt không đều, chảo có thể đổi màu sau một thời gian sử dụng.

*

*
_Chảo chống dính nhôm đúc có khả năng truyền nhiệt tốt_​
Chảo chống dính nhôm đúc có đáy chảo rất dày, chất liệu làm chảo này thường là các loại chảo chống dính cao cấp với độ bền cao hơn nhờ phân tán nhiệt lượng đều, hạn chế bị cháy bề mặt chảo so với chảo chống dính hợp kim nhôm. Nhờ vậy chảo chống dính bằng nhôm đúc cũng có độ bền lớp chống dính tốt hơn so với các loại chảo khác có cùng lớp chống dính và sử dụng chảo đúng cách.

Chảo chống dính bằng nhôm đúc cũng có nhược điểm là trọng lượng nặng, mức giá cao và chảo thường có kích thước lớn đường kính chảo trung bình từ 26 – 30 cm thay vì các loại chảo nhỏ chỉ từ 20 – 24 cm.

*Chảo chống dính bằng inox *

*

*
_Chảo chống dính inox có thiết kế đẹp, bề mặt dày dặn_​
Chảo chống dính inox có ưu điểm sáng bóng, đẹp mắt, dẫn nhiệt nhanh, tốt, chảo nhẹ và có nhiều kích thước để lựa chọn chảo. Chảo inox cũng là loại chảo không thôi nhiễm các chất độc hại ra thức ăn nhờ không có chứa lớp chống dính bằng các vật liệu thông thường.

*Các vật liệu chống dính phổ biến ở các dòng chảo chống dính trên thị trường:*

*Lớp chống dính đá hoa cương*: chống dính đá hoa cương có chất lượng tốt,chảo có khả năng chống xước cao hơn so với các chất liệu khác, độ bền lớp chống dính tốt hơn và lớp chống dính không bị biến màu suốt thời gian sử dụng.

_

_
_Chảo chống dính men sứ ceramic bền bỉ, thiết kế đẹp_​*Lớp chống dính bằng men sứ Ceramic:* men sứ Ceramic cho khả năng chống dính cực kỳ tốt, không có chứa các thành phần chất chống dính độc hại đến sức khỏe.

*Lớp chống dính bằng Teflon*: thường được sử dụng cho các loại chảo chống dính giá rẻ, chảo chống dính bằng hợp kim nhôm với trọng lượng nhẹ, chảo truyền nhiệt tốt, lớp chống dính Teflon khá dễ xước đặc biệt là với các lớp tráng mỏng. Nên thay mới chảo chống dính sử dụng lớp tráng Teflon khi xuất hiện vết xước để bảo vệ sức khỏe.
Hi vọng những thông tin trên sẽ giúp người dùng tìm mua chảo chống dính chất lượng tốt, chảo chống dính bếp từ có đặc điểm phù hợp với thói quen đun nấu thực phẩm của mỗi gia đình.

_Nguồn: websosanh_​


----------

